# Orange Lake West 3



## travel maniac (Jan 9, 2014)

Booked a last minute 3 bdrm unit @ Orange Lake West earlier today.  We'll be going there end of Jan.  We are 2 couples (with a possibility of 3rd couple joining us for a few days) so there should be ample room for us!

Does anyone have a map of the resort?  Any info about the unit?  And ANY advice is appreciated.

We are NOT planning to do the timeshare presentation.  Also, we're NOT planning to go to Disney or Universal.

Thanks!


----------



## rgwiazdzinski (Jan 9, 2014)

there is a group of about 10 owners that are meeting at river island the week of jan 25th to feb 1st.  you should stop by and say high.  we will be at the pool all day that tuesday!!  i have a map of river island but not of the whole resort


----------



## matbec (Jan 9, 2014)

*OLCC Resort Map*

I have a resort map, but I'm not quite sure how to send it, or attach it here. 
Otherwise, send me a PM and I can email it. 

For 3 couples, the unit will have enough room. All 3BR units in the West Village are the end units located in the Tennis Villas, buildings 5400, 5500, 5600, and 5700. The units themselves follow the floorplan shown on the corporate website. 

Are there specific activities in the resort that you're interested in?


----------



## itisme (Jan 9, 2014)

travel maniac said:


> Does anyone have a map of the resort?




Here is one I found  http://orangelake.com/explorer_map.pdf


----------



## Rehdaun (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's a resort map with unit #'s.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=b3JhbmdlbGFrZXJlc2FsZXMuY29tfHd3d3xneDoxMWE2YmM0NGIzYTA1YmQ1


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks all for the links and helpful info.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 10, 2014)

rgwiazdzinski said:


> there is a group of about 10 owners that are meeting at river island the week of jan 25th to feb 1st.  you should stop by and say high.  we will be at the pool all day that tuesday!!  i have a map of river island but not of the whole resort



We check in on the 31st - will be sure to come by and say hi!


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 10, 2014)

matbec said:


> I have a resort map, but I'm not quite sure how to send it, or attach it here.
> Otherwise, send me a PM and I can email it.
> 
> For 3 couples, the unit will have enough room. All 3BR units in the West Village are the end units located in the Tennis Villas, buildings 5400, 5500, 5600, and 5700. The units themselves follow the floorplan shown on the corporate website.
> ...



How are the nature walks that happen @ 7:15 am?  And how much is it?  Is it worth it?

The crocodile show?

Thanks.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a good site for Orange lake

http://www.experienceorangelake.com/index.php 

When I called the resort office they said the 3 bedrooms in the west village are near the clubhouse/tennis courts in buildings 5400 - 5700.  Does anyone know a specific unit that is good?  or bad?

Thanks.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 10, 2014)

The only three bedroom units in the West village are in the Tennis Villas which are right next to the checkin is (clubhouse),  you are in walking distance to the pools and other activity.  There are some units closer to the lake.

I have some pictures and maps of orange lake but it has been over 5 years since i was there last

If you have any children, the croc presentation is good.  The let you take pictures of the kids with the croc (crock small, mouth taped)


----------



## matbec (Jan 11, 2014)

travel maniac said:


> How are the nature walks that happen @ 7:15 am?  And how much is it?  Is it worth it?
> 
> The crocodile show?
> 
> Thanks.



Unfortunately, we've not done either of these - nature walk or crocodile show. We'd gone to Gatorland one year, before we even knew that Gatorland brought animals to OLCC. 

That said, sounds like the nature walk would be very nice, particularly if it's led by a resident naturalist (cost is $5 per person). There's lots of wildlife onsite and having someone provide commentary/information is a bonus.


----------

